# All JBL - is this a mistake?



## sr71 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a HK 3600 receiver now and 6 JBL LS360's (ceiling speakers) to be installed thoughout my lower level. 

My basement is nearing completion so I need to order some gear for the theater area (open concept). I am thinking of sticking with a full HK (JBL) setup...is this a mistake? 

LS360C – side left and right (ceiling)
LC2 center channel
L890's front left and right
L820's (rear left and right)
L8400 sub

Thanks


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. If it sounds good to you, it is a great setup. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I really like my JBL Studio II setup. Have you heard the speakers you're about to order?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

sr71 said:


> My basement is nearing completion so I need to order some gear for the theater area (open concept). I am thinking of sticking with a full HK (JBL) setup...is this a mistake?


IMO - yes. I haven't heard the greatest things about JBL consumer level stuff. For Harman gear I would be looking at Revel speakers (or the Infinity Primus at the lower price ranges) rather than the JBLs. 

I also would not consider brick and mortar subwoofers at all.

What is your price range?


----------



## sr71 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks all...I appreciate the decision is as much personal one as technical ... we all hear differently and for me my hearing is not nearly as good as my younger years. 

eugovector: .....yes.... I've heard close to the same JBL setup (kinda one level) below this series - I liked the sound...I like the look of the cherry finish as well. 

granteedev: probably spend another 3-4k on speakers. while I tend to look to the spec sheet as a starting point, there is a really good reason I am looking for experience based recommendations as well (spec sheets can be manipulated...and usually don't tell the whole story) 

the infinty and jbls' look very similar but the spec sheet indicates dual 8" jbl drivers versus 6.5 " on Infnity .... is there something about the Infinity's that I am not seeing on paper but makes them perhaps a much better technical choice? the 8400 powered sub is a 12" 600W rms unit - lists $1000 for probably buy for $750.... do you have a sub recommendation in this price range? 

Thanks for the recommendations


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

At $750, AVS pb12-NSD. Around the same range, there also options from HSU, elemental designs, and outlaw thatare similar, but the latest reviews on the SVS show it as linear and powerful as anything in under $800.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

If you want to be brand loyal - then aim towards the LS series
Look at ID subs from post #6
http://www.jblsoundgallery.com/LSseries.html


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

sr71 said:


> probably spend another 3-4k on speakers.


That's a good budget!  There's a ton of options out there for you. 

From JBL i would rather look into LSR6332 fronts + LSR2325 surrounds as an example. 
From Revel, I would check out the Concerta F12s + C12 +B12 - though I don't know how much money that would come out to.

Also look into JTR speakers, Philharmonic, Salk, Soundfield, and Ascend Acoustics.

There's a lot of choices out there :devil:

Try to define your criteria - loudness, tonal balance, room sensitivity, extension, aesthetics. I've never seen a speaker with a sufficient spec sheet so there's a lot of research in the overall process. 



> the infinty and jbls' look very similar but the spec sheet indicates dual 8" jbl drivers versus 6.5 " on Infnity .... is there something about the Infinity's that I am not seeing on paper but makes them perhaps a much better technical choice?


I haven't heard the JBL home speakers. It's my understanding that they have a recessed midrange crossover because that sells speakers in the show room. I'm not sure to be honest. I would listen to many many options if I were you. Bigger drivers indicates more max output (or extension) but that may or may not be used in the final application. Do you listen loud enough to tell the difference between 6.5" drivers and 8" drivers? Try auditioning and see for yourself :T - just don't be tricked by more "perceived bass" in speakers with less midrange. See what balance suits your tastes of course but also remember that an audition is different from actually living with speakers. In audition you're trying to be impressed so things that stand out will weigh in significantly - In life you want the speakers to impress you when you're not paying attention, if that made any sense. In home auditions are the best when possible but yes they're not practical.



> the 8400 powered sub is a 12" 600W rms unit - lists $1000 for probably buy for $750.... do you have a sub recommendation in this price range?


The aformentioned PB-12NSD would be my choice in your price range. I recommend two subs if you can squeeze them into your budget. Two Rythmik FV12s is an option I like.


----------



## sr71 (Nov 9, 2011)

zieglj01...thanks for the link (never saw it before!!). Actually a google search for jbl does not find this page very easily. 

talking out loud....... WTF... there is a JBL(sound gallery) site and a JBL by Harman site and a JBL Pro site ?? This is the kind of that rubs me the wrong way ... kudos to them for having the corporate $ to be able to dabble in every facet of audio but ...here's an idea for JBL - put this stuff on one site.... if I search speakers I want to see all the speakers you make ....&&*(&(

....there ...I feel a little better now .... off to look at competitive stuff .. maybe somebody else wants my money .


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

sr71 said:


> ....there ...I feel a little better now .... off to look at competitive stuff .. maybe somebody else wants my money .


It is good to explore options - however, here is a review
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/home...jbl-ls-80-speaker-system-for-audiophiles.html

The LS is found in the Synthesis group
http://www.jblsynthesis.com/Products/Details/97
http://www.jblsynthesis.com/


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

i have heard nothing but good about JBL so if you like them and have had a listen i would go for it good luck in your venture and let us know what you think.:T


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

For what you can get the Studio L series for, its hard to beat. A guy on AVS just ordered a pair of L890 for $998, I don't know from where. When they were first out, I paid $1398/pr back in '06. 
The LC2 center is a beast of a center, weighing in @ 38#. I have known of people using the LC2 for all channels.

But I would add a second sub, a pair L8400P is very good, but depending on the price you get, you might find better subs for less from other brands.


----------

